# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Expresión corporal

## Moss

EXPRESION CORPORAL.         
Enumeraré a continuación algunos gestos que denotan sinceridad y que sería útil conocieras. Si los utilizas al comienzo de la presentación y durante toda tu presentación lograrás el mejor impacto. 

La técnica corporal de expresión si bien importantísima no es lo que trataré aquí. Te remitiré a “Los cinco puntos mágicos” para todo lo que se refiere a presentación, y en especial a la bibliografía que es tal vez la más amplia y mejor comentada. De todas maneras te mencionaré algunos libros, aunque hay mas :
“Los cinco puntos mágicos”. 
Magia y presentación (H. Nelms), 
La magia de Ascanio (Ascanio). 
The Dai Vernon book of magic (Capítulo II). 
El lenguaje del cuerpo (Allan Pease).(En lo referente a la comunicación no verbal). 

El aspecto corporal al que me referiré es el que no hacemos conscientemente, es el llamado lenguaje no verbal. Es lo que hace que digamos que algunas personas son intuitivas. En realidad estas personas (todos nosotros) leen las señales no verbales que acompafñan nuestra comunicación verbal, Sólo que los intuitivos perciben mayor cantidad de gestos y los interpretan correctamente. La mujer ha aprendido a hacer esto con mayor facilidad que el hombre y supongo que a eso se debe la famosa intuición femenina. 

Lo que intento al estudiar los gestos y unir los favorables a las técnicas de los 90 segundos es: 
1.- Conseguir la colaboración de los demás. 
2.- Escoger los mejores colaboradores. 
3.- Lectura de la actitud no verbal del público. 
4.- Desarrollar al máximo la capacidad de comunicación. 

Sobre el lenguaje de los gestos podría criticarse la generalidad de éstos. ¿Serán los mismos en todos los países? Es cierto que existen algunos gestos culturales y que significan cosas diferentes según la región. No obstante estos gestos son aquellos que buscan comunicación consciente pero la comunicación no verbal, que se hace en forma inconsciente, es tremendamente similar o igual en casi todo el mundo. 

En el grupo de gestos comunes (entiendo por comunes aquellos que se dan más o menos invariablemente sin importar la región) existen muchos que sirven a nuestros propósitos y otros que debemos evitar y modificar en el caso que se hayan implantado en el público. 

En general, los primeros treinta .segundos (Presentación-Aclaración-Broma) deben ser relativamente neutros y luego utilizar gestos de sinceridad, interés, etc. 

Como el inconsciente trabaja en forma independiente del consciente, durante nuestra comunicación verbal el inconsciente envía al exterior una no verbal. Siendo la comunicación no verbal reconocida por todos de una forma inconsciente si está en contradicción con lo que decimos se delata nuestra mentira, lo que hace evidente el engallo. Un conocimiento de los gestos favorables hace que se vea más sincero lo que decimos. Al leer hasta aquí parecería que estoy haciendo un compendio de como mentir. Pero... ¿no es acaso la Magia una gran mentira? Y si así no fuera, ¿sería yo mago? ¿No busco que el público crea lo que es imposible y que yo sé que es imposible? ¿No estoy convencido yo primero que la magia existe (?) y luego transmito esto? ¿No busco hacer MAGIA’ 



GESTOS POSITIVOS  Y   ACTITUD QUE TRASMITEN 

Las manos 

PALMA DE LA MANO HACIA ARRIBA (Sinceridad, franqueza) 
Mostrar las palmas de las manos con los dedos y los brazos ligeramente separados. 

Dominio por las palmas 

Las palmas de la mano hacia arriba significa sumisión. 
Un pedido hecho así, en general será cumplido. 
Las palmas hacia abajo al hacer un pedido significa dominación, y puede ser utilizado para ordenar sin agredir. 
Intenta eliminar el señalar con el índice y la mano cerrada en puño. Si tienes que hacer un gesto hacia una persona, hazlo con la mano abierta los dedos ligeramente separados y la palma a la vista. 
Aun cuando señales un objeto, a menos que sea necesario por la construcción de la rutina, hazlo con toda la mano y la palma a la vista. 

La cabeza 

POSTURA NEUTRA: (Lo que dices debe ser verdad :Confused: )
La cabeza intenta mantenerla en una posición neutra, 
la cabeza inmóvil o muévela de un lado a otro pero no adelante y atrás. Mantendrás así comunicación visual 
con todos, haz un gesto de asentimiento pequeño 
mientras hablas. 

POSTURA INCLINADA: MUESTRA INTERES.
La cabeza inclinada hacia un lado (no hacia adelante o atrás).Muévela de vez en cuando afirmativamente. 

SONRIE (Actitud positiva y abierta)
Es lo más barato y en general lo que mejores dividendos puede dar. ATENCION una sonrisa franca no se hace sólo con la boca, es decir no se muestran sólo los dientes. 
Mostrar los dientes es una actitud negativa, hostil. 
Una sonrisa franca se hace con los ojos, con la frente. 
En definitiva con toda la cara.

EXPONER EL TRONCO (Genera confianza)
Separar los brazos exponiendo el tronco. Es una postura que se puede hacer tanto sentado como de pie.

MIRADA
La mirada debe ser del tipo social, es decir hay que mirar al triángulo formado por los ojos y el mentón logrando, así, un RAPIDO RELACIONAMIENTO.
La mirada es algo que transmita muchas emociones y el tiempo que una persona mira a otra establece el grado de relacionamiento e incluso si es sincera o no.                                         

BUSCA UNA ACTITUD DE COLABORACION CON LOS AYUDANTES
Cuando solicites que alguien te ayude en forma directa a la mesa de close-up. no la sientes enfrente. (¿Qué es de Perogrullo? Perdón).
La disposición de los espectadores que te ayudan directamente es importante. Además del problema lógico de dificultad de visión al sentar a alguien frente a ti existe una actitud negativa que crea la mesa que hay que evitar. Una disposición adecuada, siempre que tu magia lo permita (cargas, descargas, etc,) debería ser con dos espectadores-ayudantes, uno a cada lado de la mesa. 


NO PERDER COMUNICACIÖN CON EL PÚBLICO AL DAR INSTRUCCIONES
La disposición anterior, implica que el mago deba estar atento a no  perder comunicación con los espectadores-ayudantes. Al dirigirte a uno de tus ayudantes, ya sea por la charla ya sea porque en ese momento está trabajando, no lo hagas exclusivamente a él.
1.- Empieza las instrucciones o frase dirigiéndote al que va a participar
2.- Dirige rápidamente tu mirada por el resto del público. 
3.- Pasa, ahora tu mirada al segundo espectador.
4.- Finaliza mirando al que comenzaste a hablar. 

INCLINARSE HACIA ADELANTE  (Mostrar interés)
Si al hablar (o al escuchar) inclinas el cuerpo hacia adelante, demuestras interés por lo que se dice. De pie, adelantar un poco un pie hacia la persona que habla o le hablas, Llevando un poco del peso del cuerpo a la pierna adelantada..Sentado, adelanta el tronco respecto a la vertical.




LOS GESTOS Y ACTITUDES NEGATIVAS
El conocer el lenguaje corporal es de utilidad, la parte negativa de este lenguaje también es importante conocerla y explotarla a nuestro favor. 

Si detectamos en el público actitudes, gestos o posiciones negativas debemos intentar cambiarlas a unas positivas o neutras. 

Los gestos son el preámbulo de lo verbal, como lo verbal es consciente, los gestos son previos a una actitud consciente. Una vez verbalizada una postura ésta está bien implantada y es más difícil de modificar. 

Si por el contrario detectamos estas actitudes negativas antes de ser verbales y logramos modificarlas es muy probable que el resultado final sea favorable para nosotros. 

Hay que tener presente que si no se modifica la postura corporal de una persona ésta no variará su forma de pensar. Me refiero variar de una posición negativa a una positiva. 

Una persona se siente cómoda en determinada postura porque su actitud mental. está de acuerdo. Si adopta una postura defensiva es porque está mentalmente a la defensiva. 

Por otra parte estas posturas debemos tratar de no adoptarlas nosotros ya que transmitimos de esa forma actitudes perjudiciales. 


GESTOS NEGATIVOS.........................................  ..........................ACTITUD QUE TRANSMITEN 

PIERNAS Y BRAZOS CRUZADOS ..................................................  ACTITUD NEGATIVA Y DEFENSIVA 

DEDOS ENTRECRUZADOS.....................................  ................ ......IDEM 
En general cualquier cruce de piernas, brazos, manos, indica inseguridad y defensa. Si en un momento determinado observas que algunas personas se cruzan de brazos casi simultáneamente, seguramente se debe a que metiste la pata o que sucedió algo que desaprueban. 

CABEZA LIGERAMENTE CAlDA HACiA ADELANTE ..........................DESAPROBACION 
Y MIRADA HACIA ADELANTE 

MIRADA POR ENCIMA DE LAS GAFAS.......................................... CRITICA. JUZGAMIENTO 

SUJETARSE CON UNA MANO EL BRAZO....................................... CREA BARRERA DEFENSIVA 

A groso modo he colocado en el cuadro precedente los gestos más comunes negativos. Hay más desde luego pero sucede que estos son los que se pueden detectar sin problema durante una presentación. Son los más comunes y pueden parecer tan normales que no se les presta atención sin embargo son indicadores de la actitud de las personas (incluyéndote). 

Aspiro a lograr el máximo de comunicación con el público. Intento que cuando me presento se me identifique como uno más, pero a la vez como el Mago. Soy igual a los demás pero al terminar de trabajar, sin forzarlo, el público debe saber que soy diferente. Soy Mago. 



Un saludo

----------


## eidanyoson

Excelente, gracias Moss.

----------


## Moss

> Excelente, gracias Moss.


Las gracias te las doy yo a tí por estar tantos años aguantando el chaparrón.

Un saludo.

----------


## Moñiño

Me ha encanto. Gran aportacion Moss

----------


## Voidmain

Muy buena síntesis aplicada al campo de la magia. 
Últimamente estoy ojeando (y hojeando) un libro que versa sobre este tema, y creo que me has chafado el argumento :P

Sólo echo en falta un apartado sobre la expresión facial, que al parecer tambien tiene bastante miga. Si algún día termino el libro, intentaré animarme a parchear tu aportación con un apartado específico sobre ese campo.

Encontrarse estos posts da un gustirrinin...

----------


## Moss

Allan Pease, Allan Pease...es la base. 


Si la nocilla es la base de la alimentación, Allan pease lo es en la comunicación no verbal.

Un saludo.

----------


## KIKO M

que bueno Moss, no sabia yo eso de los 30 primeros segundos es preferible que sean neutros, lo llevare a cabo.

 muchas gracias esta muy bien.

----------


## Voidmain

Ya que te puesto en el tema moss... 

El libro que estoy leyendo lo encontré tirado al lado de un contenedor junto con otros tantos. Una lástima, la verdad.
Es de un tal Mark L. Knapp. Título: La comunicación no verbal. La wikipedia y su página personal no dan demasiadas referencias.

¿Sabes si tiene alguna entidad en este campo? Es por saber con que ojos debo leer el libro  :Wink1:

----------


## Moss

> Ya que te puesto en el tema moss... 
> 
> El libro que estoy leyendo lo encontré tirado al lado de un contenedor junto con otros tantos. Una lástima, la verdad.
> Es de un tal Mark L. Knapp. Título: La comunicación no verbal. La wikipedia y su página personal no dan demasiadas referencias.
> 
> ¿Sabes si tiene alguna entidad en este campo? Es por saber con que ojos debo leer el libro


Lo siento, no puedo darte muchas referencias...

Sí puedo decirte que existe desde hace muy poco una edicción del libro de Pease ampliada y mejorada, dónde si vienen la sicología de los gestos de la cara con unas ilustraciones cojonudas.

Lo tuve en mis manos no hace mucho en la "Casa del Libro" en  Madrid.

Un saludo

----------


## t.barrie

Dejo aquí algo sobre lo que estoy estudiando en psicología social. El apartado de los "engaños" no iba a incluirlo, pero igual puede dar alguna idea para alguna presentación del detector de mentiras o algo parecido.

COMUNICACIÓN NO VERBAL
Cuando percibimos a otra persona, un aspecto importante que contribuye a la impresión que nos formamos es su conducta verbal: qué y cómo lo dice. Igualmente importante es la _conducta no verbal_: señales vocales (tono e inflexión de la voz, expresión facial, mirada, distancia interpersonal, tocamientos, gestos y similares).
Las características de las conductas no verbales son que:
· Están muy vinculadas al afecto y a las emociones, de ahí que nos fijemos en estas señales no verbales para intentar diagnosticar la emoción o el estado de ánimo momentáneo de la persona percibida. 
· La mayoría de la gente cree que son incontrolables y no intencionales y, por tanto, que las conductas no verbales son expresión genuina de los sentimientos e intenciones de los demás.
· Precede a la conducta verbal en el desarrollo humano (los niños la aprenden antes que el lenguaje).
· Es relativamente más ambigua que la conducta verbal*.*

*　*
_Formas básicas de comunicación no verbal_
 
_La expresión (facial) de emociones_
Seis emociones básicas diferentes parecen expresarse de forma clara en el rostro:
1. Ira
2. Miedo
3. Alegría
4. Tristeza
5. Sorpresa
6. Asco

　
Ekman y Friesen han postulado una séptima expresión, la de desprecio, pero su universalidad es objeto de debate.
Estas expresiones faciales emocionales serían universales y reflejan emociones innatas. Las investigaciones que han corroborado la universalidad de las emociones han seguido el plan de trabajo ya propuesto por Darwin y se han concentrado en tres áreas:
1. Comparaciones transculturales
2. Recién nacidos
3. Personas invidentes de nacimiento

Aunque las expresiones faciales pueden revelar mucho sobre las emociones, nuestros juicios también se ven afectados por el contexto en el que aparecen dichas expresiones faciales, por ejemplo, que el rostro de una persona que acaba de perder a un ser querido y el de otra que acaba de ganar una medalla de oro olímpica pueden ser muy semejantes, y es el contexto el que nos hace interpretar la primera emoción como tristeza y la segunda como alegría. Por otra parte, el propio Ekman reconoce que si la situación implica reglas sociales (denominadas reglas de exhibición) que hacen inconveniente una determinada expresión, la persona puede conscientemente atenuarla, sustituirla por otra u ocultarla tras un rostro neutro. Por ejemplo, los japoneses no suelen expresar emociones negativas en público (aunque si en privado) y las sustituyen con una sonrisa.

*Movimientos corporales*
La mirada transmite mucha información. Cuando la persona mira directamente, se le categoriza como hombre o mujer más fácilmente que si desvía la mirada. Mason, Tatkow y Macrae encontraron que los cambios de mirada en la persona percibida influían en lo atractiva que resultaba (más atractiva si cambia su foco de atención de otra persona al perceptor que a la inversa).El contacto visual, cuando es elevado, se suele interpretar de forma positiva, sin embargo la evitación del mismo suele verse como signo de timidez, poco amigable o que no gustamos a la otra persona. 
La postura del cuerpo y los movimientos corporales(frecuencia, intensidad…) también nos transmiten mucha información. Por ejemplo: un gran número de movimientos, suele interpretarse como activación emocional, excitación o nerviosismo. Cambios simples en la postura corporal producen efectos notables en la dominancia percibida. Cuando la gente se expande y ocupan un considerable espacio, se suelen percibir como dominantes y de mayor estatus, mientras que si se constriñen y ocupan un espacio pequeño, aparecen como sumisos y de bajo estatus.

Los adaptadores son comportamientos con gran valor informativo pues carecen de intención comunicativa:
Ø *Auto-adaptadores:* o conductas de manipulación del cuerpo – especialmente el rostro -, relacionadas con el cuidado del propio cuerpo o su adaptación a determinadas condiciones ambientales.
Ø *Adaptadores dirigidos a otros:* formarían parte de estrategias interactivas prototípicas y elementales (por ejemplo de cortejo o ataque); así, conductas no necesariamente conscientes de acicalamiento y disposición postural que pueden considerarse como adaptadores semi-cortejo.
Ø *Adaptadores dirigidos a objetos:* que podrían ser partes de rutinas de comportamiento en relación con elementos del entorno que se repiten ocasionalmente fuera de contexto (dar golpecitos en la mesa con el bolígrafo…).


*El engaño*
El engaño parece ser una de las cualidades genuinamente humanas. De hecho, la valoración de la disimulación (progenitor se esfuerza en el proceso de separación ocultando características poco apropiadas para conseguir la custodia) y la simulación (una persona acusada de homicidio puede hacerse pasar por tener una enfermedad para conseguir un atenuante por el delito), constituyen hoy dos grandes áreas de aplicación en el ámbito jurídico.
Las personas intentamos regular y controlar, ya sea de forma consciente o inconsciente, la información que prestamos, sobre todo aquella que se refiere a nosotros mismos, lo que se conoce como manejo de la impresión.

Con ello perseguimos varias metas:
_Auto-ensalzamiento:_ mantener o incrementar nuestra autoestima, así como presentar una imagen cercana a nuestro Yo-ideal.
_Auto-consistencia:_ validar las creencias que tenemos respecto a nosotros mismos o ser coherentes.
_Auto-verificación:_ intentar aprender la verdad sobre nosotros mismos.

Varias son las estrategias básicas utilizadas al servicio de este manejo de la impresión:
1. El_ congraciamiento_, o intento de aparecer de una manera atractiva (ser aceptado, querido) ante los demás, consiste en elogiar a la otra persona o en mostrarse de acuerdo con sus opiniones y conductas.
2. La _autopromoción_ consiste en mostrar las propias habilidades y capacidades y en ocultar los defectos.
3. Con la_ intimidación_ las personas intentan mostrar el poder que tienen sobre la otra persona, a través de la amenaza o de infundir temor. Este tipo de táctica suele darse casi exclusivamente en relaciones que no son voluntarias.

Pero existen otras estrategias:
v Algunas buscan suscitar en los demás el deber moral, la integridad o incluso la culpabilidad.
v Auto-incapacidad: por ejemplo, cuando un estudiante momentos antes del examen dice “vamos a ver cómo sale, a pesar de que no he podido dormir en toda la noche”.
v Aprovecharse del reflejo de la gloria de otros: la tendencia de las personas a asociarse al éxito de los demás y a atribuírselo de alguna manera (hemos ganado la liga).
v Distanciarse de su fracaso: el fenómeno contrario al anterior (han perdido el partido).

La habilidad que unas personas tienen sobre otras en el manejo de la impresión puede detectar con la _Escala de auto-observación._ Las personas que obtienen altas puntuaciones indica que ejercen mejor control sobre sus auto-presentaciones, verbales y no verbales y además que poseen una mayor capacidad de detectar los intentos de manejo de la impresión de otras personas.
Las investigaciones muestran que nuestra capacidad para discernir cuándo nos están engañando no es muy elevada.Hay algunos factores que favorecen o dificultan el discernimiento entre si nos mienten o nos dicen la verdad. Por ejemplo, las mentiras son más fáciles de detectar cuando eran sólo escuchadas que cuando eran vistas.

　
　
Otros resultados en los estudios sobre el engaño son:
· Donde mejor se refleja si una persona miente o no es en el tono de su voz, no en su rostro.
· Cuanto más motivadas están las personas para intentar averiguar si los están engañando o no, menos efectivas parecen ser.
· Doble criterio en la evaluación del engaño (Bond y DePaulo): la gente considera que la mentira es peor cuando lo hacen los demás que cuando se da en ellos mismos; además, este doble criterio hace que la gente tenga un estereotipo (bastante erróneo) del “mentiroso” como una persona atormentada y culpabilizada, lo que supuestamente se reflejaría en su comportamiento no verbal (evitación de la mirada, nerviosismo…). Este estereotipo no hace más que dificultar el reconocimiento del engaño.
· La habilidad para detectar la mentira en personas de nuestra cultura y de otras culturas no difiere mucho; eso sí, sólo si podemos ver a la otra persona, somos mucho mejores detectando la mentira cuando se trata de personas de nuestra cultura; pero si podemos ver y oír lo que dicen, entonces estas diferencias desaparecen

----------


## Luis Vicente

¡Leche! Qué de cosas...

Gracias Moss y Tomás

----------


## Magnano

con lo que me ha costado leermelo todo...
Muchas gracias!!

----------


## tofu

Impresionante, sois unos fenomenos.
Muchas gracias!

----------


## MagicAlex93

Increible este aporte. Me sera muy util. Muchas gracias a todos

----------


## Rodolfo de León

pues muchas gracias por toda esta información, es muy reveladora, habrá que ponerla en practica.
Yo solo quiero agregar un par de cosas, como por ejemplo con la mirada. Ya que en un taller de teatro estudiamos la técnica de los tres segundos que se aplica para el movimiento del cuerpo, y que específicamente con la mirada nos decían que si tardas más de tres segundos viendo a los ojos de una persona podría tener dos lecturas:

1. de interés (como cuando ves a una chica y no bajas la mirada porque te gusta)
2. de amenaza (como cuando un tipo desconocido se te queda viendo en la calle y no te baja la mirada puede causarte alguna incomodidad)

Y por último una amiga que me cura con reiki, me esta motivando a que use la cromo-terapia en mis presentaciones, y me propone que visualice ciertos colores para lograr cambios en la entergía del público.  Por ejemplo si quiero que un público apático se entusiasme  tiras energía en color amarillo, y todos se despavilan. A continuación les dejo la información muy somera de lo que ella me dijo:

Amarillo: energía, acción.
Azul:       tranquilidad
naranja:  sociabilidad con los demás.
rosado:   Amor (sin nada de cursilería)
indigo:    Seriedad (que podría funcionar para crear el ambiente mágico)
morado:  espiritualidad
rojo:        pasión
verde:     para lo material, negocios, dinero etc.


Saludos a todos desde Guatemala.

----------


## David Fuenzalida

Buenas, primero que todo muchas gracias por toda la informacion, ya quiero empezar a poner en practica varias cosas que dicen ahi.

Queria hacer un pequeño comentario que va en conocer al publico o mejor dicho su aspecto socio cultural, para esto usare 2 ejemplos que son bastante extremistas pero creo que un ejemplo extremista siempre es bueno para concretisar ciertas cosas, aqui van:

1) en la cultura occidental ver a los ojos significa cosas como interes, mientras que en oriente algunas culturas lo ven como una falta de respeto (no  recuerdo exactamente cual es).

2) mientras que en la cultura occidental el negro es el color de luto en oriente es el blanco pues la perspectiva de la muerte es distinta.

Bueno mas que nada era rescatar que en algunas situaciones ciertos conocimientos de este tipo pueden verse como un arma de doble filo, aunque tal ves muchos ya tienen un publico establecido, pero nunca se sabe, puede que algun dia les sirva como a mi que aprendi algunas de estas cosas a la mala en el diario vivir.

Gracias por su atencion.

----------


## Medina

Me a gustado esa síntesis de lo que debe ser una expresión corporal y como debemos conportarnos. Si todos lo aplicasemos, no habría que estar recordándolo incesantemente salvo a los novatos; aunque nunca está de más recordarlo.

----------


## diverland

Tremendo post, me ha encantado, Ahora mismo es algo de lo que tengo que ir aprendiendo.

Muchas Gracias por esta aportación.

----------


## Alexander Beau

R.

Es fundamental, gracias.

----------


## Mariano2010

Que buen aporte!!! Es bueno saber que los magos tomamos consciencia de la expresión corporal. Muchas veces dejamos (lastimosamente) de lado estas prácticas. He leído "El lenguaje del cuerpo" de Allan Pease, y otros tratados que me ayudaron a tomar consciencia de mi cuerpo a la hora de actuar. La parte del engaño es muy interesante!! Excelente post!!!

----------


## Iban

Bueno, Moss: vuelve aquí y háblame de las técnicas de los 90 segundos. Me has dejado intrigado.

Echo de menos tus tocho-posts.

----------


## Ider

Felicitacione Moss, es de gran ayuda

----------


## Darking

Muchas gracias Moss
gran aportacion para los principiantes que quiza no nos damos cuenta de estas cosas cuando actuamos...  :Smile1: 

gracias de nuevo.

----------


## Jdharma

Aunque es un post antiguo, después de haberlo leído detenidamente (me lo redescubrió Pulgas) creo interesante plantear un punto de vista curioso. Está claro que hay que conocer todo el tema del lenguaje no verbal para corregir ciertos hábitos que nos pueden pasar inadvertidos y alejarnos del público o provocar una impresión en ellos que no queremos. Pero, por otro lado, creo que no debe perderse de vista que inconscientemente todos tenemos integrados esos gestos, de manera que otra manera de trabajarlos diferente al estudio de los mismos y su impostura, sería creer 100% en lo que se está haciendo. Por ejemplo, si se están barajando y mezclando muy bien las cartas y en realidad se está haciendo otra cosa, olvidarse de la maniobra y "autoengañarse" para creer que en realidad se están barajando y mezclando al azar. Es un poco esquizofrénico, pero es la manera de hacer natural el gesto y de transmitir al público a través de ese lenguaje inconsciente no verbal aquello que queremos que piense realmente. Es dificíl, pero creo que no hay que perder de vista este aspecto. ¿Qué opináis?

----------

